# Photos look different in Lightroom to when printed



## Louise71 (Jan 13, 2015)

I am having trouble with my photo looking great in Lightroom then when printed they look pastie and cooler. I have adjusted the brightness and calibrated my monitor. I export in sRGB and have tried a few different printing labs. When I put the photo beside the computer screen there is a great difference. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## tspear (Jan 13, 2015)

Search the forums for lab printing. There are whole threads on it that explain that go way over my head. 

Good luck,

Tim


----------



## Louise71 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thankyou Tim, probably go over my head as well!!


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 13, 2015)

You might get better answers by not double posting since it spilts up the discussion.  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?24013-photos-look-different-when-printed

--Ken


----------



## Louise71 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes did that by mistake as posted first one through lightroom queen and then didn't realise and posted through lightroom. Sorry didn't realise they were the same forum.





Replytoken said:


> You might get better answers by not double posting since it spilts up the discussion.  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?24013-photos-look-different-when-printed
> 
> --Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 14, 2015)

No worries. 

--Ken


----------

